

Fred Wilson's thoughts on the new Startup Visa Bill - thankuz
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/03/startupvisa.html

======
petercooper
_If an entrepreneur can get funding to start a business in this country, he or
she should be able to get a visa._

Or, as seems to be the case in the new bill, if an entrepreneur can convince
enough people to pay enough money for their product (a type of "funding" in
itself). An important side point, I feel.

~~~
muzz
That seems reasonable enough. I'm not sure why that isn't focused on more.
Rather, there is plenty of hyperbole:

"This is an important issue for america, its economy, its vitality, and its
entrepreneurial culture. "

------
sriram_sun
I saw the original article posted here yesterday, but seems to have
disappeared. I came across this statement in Wadhwa's article "...and
recipients of the startup visa will not be allowed to stay in the U.S.
permanently unless they do..." Hmm that doesn't really make a lot of sense. I
was reading the article carefully to see what the path to citizenship would
look like. Does the bill specify a path?

